# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ερωτήσεις για Vodafone VDSL

## alexis12

Καλησπέρα σας,

Είμαι μεταξύ Vodafone και Cosmote για σύνδεση 50Mbps και θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω τα εξής για Vodafone:

- Αν μπορώ να ζητήσω να βγω από cgnat όπως στην Cosmote
- Αν γίνεται να βρω τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας
- Αν υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά από τα 26.50 ευρώ που φαίνεται στο site τους

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## NexTiN

- Προς το παρόν δεν παίζουν με CGNAT παρα μόνο στην κινητή
- Μόνο με πλάγιο τρόπο με ΖΤΕ 267Α ή Sercomm
- Δεν το γνωρίζω

----------

